# Daniel Bryan got booed?



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep. I definitely heard booing.


----------



## Rich00 (Jan 10, 2014)

The reaction was drowned out by cheers. His reaction was mostly positive.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That was so weird. I'm like...but this is what you guys want..

Did they hear him wrong?? I'm surprised there was enough to be heard through the cheers.

Bryan will be cheered next week, so it's cool :lol

Maybe Roman's spear made them forget for a second that they hated him


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah there was a little booing in those cheers. 

I think this is the storyline, undeserving Bryan bogarting his way into Roman Reigns' spotlight. Trying to build sympathy for Reigns while finally booking him like a badass again.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It was pretty apparent. They had to pipe in chants to drown out the boos. 

Reigns is the new Yes Man, Bryan is the new Cena :mj2


----------



## Rich00 (Jan 10, 2014)

There was a loud minority of Reigns fans who obviously were reacting to him potentially taking their favourite wrestlers spot. A few boos in that situation isn't really indicative of anything in the long run. Still overall a lot better reaction than Reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yeah, he got booed. That's called karma for his fans wishing it happened to Reigns. Unlike them, I'm not delusional enough to think it's going to continue in the long term.*


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

well there are bound to be Roman fans that are pissed. They are playing up Roman was tricked by Authority. 

Even at WM 18 Rock still had cheers before the boos drowned them out. Its the reverse in this situation. It'll never be unanimous. Looks like we may get Seth Roman at WM or even Shield Triple threat


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, very briefly. It was weird because it looked like behind him that the crowd cheered it... or it would've if you couldn't hear anything/mute it. I don't know if they were playing with the crowd noise or what, but at the end of the day I'll be surprised if the crowds aren't totally pro-Bryan, especially at Fast Lane. It'll be interesting to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan dwarfed Reigns with the crowd tonight. To believe otherwise it to be at the height of delusion.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

metr0man said:


> Yeah there was a little booing in those cheers.
> 
> I think this is the storyline, undeserving Bryan bogarting his way into Roman Reigns' spotlight. Trying to build sympathy for Reigns while finally booking him like a badass again.




Pretty much this. He definitely got boos at the end, but I'm willing to wager that is what the WWE was hoping for. Reigns will be screwed over from now until FL and go over clean vs Bryan. He'll probably get beat down by Brock leading up to Mania to garner sympathy from the fans before winning and overcoming the odds. It's not a bad idea by the WWE if they want to get him cheered and it may work.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I heard plenty of boos and even saw fans going 'NO' but then they all "yes'd" with him again and all was right with the world.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

it was about as relevant as one of those fruit flies in your house on a hot summer day.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

What goes around comes around. But Reigns will get booed again so Reign haters can be happy.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan dwarfed Reigns with the crowd tonight. To believe otherwise it to be at the height of delusion.


I don't think he was saying Roman outpopped Bryan :lol He was simply asking were there boos.

Were there boos? Yes there were. They were audible but I doubt anyone believes that will have any impact or will carry over.

Considering Roman had like a 40 page thread because of the 5 smarks who tried to boo him at a Raw months ago, you shouldn't be shocked there's a thread for this lol


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

What? There are actually roman reigns fans in the audience. NO SHIT!. Bout time they spoke up. Listen I'm a bigger fan of Bryan than Reigns but It' obvious there are actual people who prefer Roman over Bryan out there and they were actually in attendance.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

There was indeed a good amount of boos when Bryan said he would beat Reigns at Fastlane and I think that is because Roman does indeed have a good amount of fans who would rather see Reigns at Wrestlemania.

Reigns has a ton of detractors on this forum, but he also has a lot of fans who believe in him... this is the case in any live crowd that is not in a hardcore wrestling city. 

There is no denying that Bryan is massively over, but there is only so much 'Yes Yes Yes' before people want to see something 'different'. Bryan needs to evolve past the Yes movement if he wants to keep up with a growing Reigns fanbase.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Boos were piped in


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

With the fans turning on Bryan hopefully this means they'll turn him heel. Maybe turn him into a corporate sellout and go all the way through with the corporate make over this time.










Have him join J and J security imo.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

krai999 said:


> What? There are actually roman reigns fans in the audience. NO SHIT!. Bout time they spoke up. Listen I'm a bigger fan of Bryan than Reigns but It' obvious there are actual people who prefer Roman over Bryan out there and they were actually in attendance.


I actually believe there are more Reigns fans outside of this forum than Bryan fans. I see on Youtube and Tumblr tons of Reigns fans/Bryan haters so maybe it's more hardcore wrestling fans (non casuals/not a fan girl) who like Bryan.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Definitely was some heat on him when he said he would beat Reigns at FL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't think he was saying Roman outpopped Bryan :lol He was simply asking were there boos.
> 
> Were there boos? Yes there were. They were audible but I doubt anyone believes that will have any impact or will carry over.
> 
> Considering Roman had like a 40 page thread because of the 5 smarks who tried to boo him at a Raw months ago, you shouldn't be shocked there's a thread for this lol


Of course there were some. If I went to the Anoai family reunion and booed him, I would be in the vast minority, but there would still be boos. I was more impressed with how that dead crowd came alive. In that respect, it reminded me of Bryan in Providence. I'm just happy that Bryan is back and took that top rope back superplex like a champ. He and Seth need a multi ppv feud. Ps Wynter the computer I'm, using sucks..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> With the fans turning on Bryan hopefully this means they'll turn him heel. Maybe turn him into a corporate sellout and go all the way through with the corporate make over this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you'd rather have D Bry join a jobber faction than put on main events like tonight?

Remind me why I came back to this forum and started watching wrestling again? 

Tim to get some sleep...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Barely.

Still got the best reactions of the night.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> So you'd rather have D Bry join a jobber faction than put on main events like tonight?
> 
> Remind me why I came back to this forum and started watching wrestling again?
> 
> Tim to get some sleep...


Bryan is physically done and after tonight it's apparent he's done with being over. Might as well put him with the authority as their fall guy.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Of course there were some. If I went to the Anoai family reunion and booed him, I would be in the vast minority, but there would still be boos. I was more impressed with how that dead crowd came alive. In that respect, it reminded me of Bryan in Providence. I'm just happy that Bryan is back and *took that top rope back superplex like a champ*. He and Seth need a multi ppv feud. Ps Wynter the computer I'm, using sucks..


Almost thought he died. :mj2


----------



## Rich00 (Jan 10, 2014)

nicfanz87 said:


> I actually believe there are more Reigns fans outside of this forum than Bryan fans. I see on Youtube and Tumblr tons of Reigns fans/Bryan haters so maybe it's more hardcore wrestling fans (non casuals/not a fan girl) who like Bryan.


They both have about the same amount of fans on facebook so casual/hardcore support could be slightly split or in favour of Bryan. Buttttt more hardcores attend than casuals and they make more noise.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Yeah, he got booed. That's called karma for his fans wishing it happened to Reigns. Unlike them, I'm not delusional enough to think it's going to continue in the long term.*


+1

I like Bryan and Reigns, but tonight needed to happen. There are endless wishes for Reigns to get booed out of every building he steps foot in and the fans just reminded folks that not everyone hates Reigns.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I heard some boos, too. When I first heard them I was like whoa...

I dunno. It was weird.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> Bryan is physically done and after tonight it's apparent he's done with being over. Might as well put him with the authority as their fall guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost thought he died. :mj2


ok, confirmed troll...

Physically, Bryan was on tonight. sorry. good try.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

A small smattering of dissatisfaction from the same minor component of the audience that cheered that Godawful match between Big Show and Reigns.

Don't kid yourself, Bryan got three times the positive response that Reigns did... and had a much better match, to boot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, all you Reigns fans be grasping at straws when you should be grabbing them brass rings!  Belee!!!


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Rich00 said:


> They both have about the same amount of fans on facebook so casual/hardcore support could be slightly split or in favour of Bryan. Buttttt more hardcores attend than casuals and they make more noise.


Maybe hardcores make more noise but casuals/fan girls buy the merchandise.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Of course Bryan still got the best reaction + most love out of the audience, but that's not my point. Before going into tonight's RAW, everyone assumed two things:

1) Roman Reigns would get 100% booed mercilessly by the crowd just like Batista last year.

2) Daniel Bryan would have 100% crowd by his side.


But of course, none of those two things happened 100% did they? As we did see, Reigns still has his fans(I'm one of them), and Bryan still can get booed.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

They are conditioning the viewers to subconsciously root for Reigns. Some people are more susceptible to these tactics. Other's aren't so gullible.

I completely understand how Reigns would have fans. I'm not trying to deny he has a following. The problem is how artificial it all is. Manipulation at it's finest.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

What was it that the Reigns trolls keep saying? Oh yea "u guyz keep reaching 4 strawz lol, only a few guys wer boing Reigns lel cry moar" well same thing here for Bryan.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Yeah, he got booed. That's called karma for his fans wishing it happened to Reigns. Unlike them, I'm not delusional enough to think it's going to continue in the long term.*


How is it karma to Bryan because some of his fans expect better? That's illogical as hell.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

LoL Bryan physically done? Troll.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, it was surprising. Guess Reigns fans are getting more vocal. I don't think it'll happen again though. For casuals it is a bit unfair and heelish for Bryan (again) and Rollins to be potentially inserted into the ME at Mania after Reigns earned it. Seeing how the fans react during RTW will be interesting for guys like Reigns, Brock, Bryan, Rollins, seems like they all have fans behind them.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can we not make this into a science, please? Bryan got booed. Just move on.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

lemme lay down the ground work. Reigns saved Bryan from being screwed from the big show and Bryan showed his gratitude by saying I'm gonna beat you and then there are fans that prefer on to the other. I dunno what the crowd was thinking because they went back on cheering.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I liked the boo's, I liked fans giving Reigns love considering so much assumed he'd get boo's everywhere. I honestly think the backstage promo combined with the run in won them over. He was cheered at the start of the show but he was really cheered at the end. & then right after all of that, Bryan cuts a promo kissing ass and saying he's gonna beat Reigns which seemed to rub some people the wrong way :lol. Anyway I'm actually excited for Reigns vs Bryan. "Face" vs Face. Should be a good match. I'd love a Lets go Bryan, Lets go Reigns chant at Fastlane but Bryan will most likely be cheered while reigns is boo'd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I heard boos. Don't know what to make of it. They started cheering moments after anyways.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Can we not make this into a science, please? Bryan got booed. Just move on.


Exactly. Why is this becoming a dick measuring contest? No one said anything about Roman out popping Bryan or acting like Bryan wasn't over.

It was simply asked, was Bryan booed? He was and considering it's Bryan, of course it would raise a brow. Especially after the crowd was so invested in him the whole night. So it was out of left field :lol

But this is WF, shit gotta be complicated for no reason


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, Reigns is over, is this a shock?

It's going to be a 50/50 crowd at the PPV, maybe a bit more towards Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they were not booing DB they were booing the name Roman Reigns.

Its just like when a face is taking about a heel he says the heels name, the mere mention of that heel name gets boos.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Can we not make this into a science, please? Bryan got booed. Just move on.


Indeed. Not everyone likes the guy. I used to, but thought he stunk it up something fierce after he won the title last year and was glad to see him go for awhile (I was not glad he got injured).


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Yeah, Reigns is over, is this a shock?
> 
> It's going to be a 50/50 crowd at the PPV, maybe a bit more towards Bryan.


Not gonna lie, that shocked me. I thought I was hearing things. Crowd was into Bryan and it was like "...that was weird lol".

It means nothing in the long run to me. It was just an out of left field reaction from a part of the crowd. Nothing to get into a debate over.

And I doubt it'd be 50/50 :lol Unless Roman goes ham these 3 weeks, PPV crowds are going to be hard for him for a while. 

It'd definitely be like 85 or more for Bryan.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course he got booed. His reaction was still very much positive, but I would be a delusional douchebag to say that there were not people who liked Reigns more than Bryan in the crowd. It's just like in Chicago, MITB 2011. Was Cena booed? Damn right he was, but there were still people cheering him over Punk.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> they were not booing DB they were booing the name Roman Reigns.
> 
> Its just like when a face is taking about a heel he says the heels name, the mere mention of that heel name gets boos.


Eh, we are grasping at straws here.

Still, Bryan got the best reception of the night, I'd say Reigns was second, but there's a decent gap in between. I don't really care, my boy Ambrose is stuck in mid card hell


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I liked the boo's, I liked fans giving Reigns love considering so much assumed he'd get boo's everywhere. I honestly think the backstage promo combined with the run in won them over. He was cheered at the start of the show but he was really cheered at the end. & then right after all of that, Bryan cuts a promo kissing ass and saying he's gonna beat Reigns which seemed to rub some people the wrong way :lol. Anyway I'm actually excited for Reigns vs Bryan. "Face" vs Face. Should be a good match. I'd love a Lets go Bryan, Lets go Reigns chant at Fastlane but Bryan will most likely be cheered while reigns is boo'd


I think Roman turns heel at Fast Lane.

But I saw a lot of people on my timeline happy that Daniel got booed, even if it was just for a little bit. There's always a backlash to the backlash.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Eh, we are grasping at straws here.
> 
> Still, Bryan got the best reception of the night, I'd say Reigns was second, but there's a decent gap in between. I don't really care, my boy Ambrose is stuck in mid card hell


BNB tweeted about Dean and I was like....are they really going with an IC title feud with Dean??

The lack of heels is glaring now. Other than Seth, there is no young legimitate heel for these guys to face. When Seth is tied up, it basically leaves Kane and Show. That's so damn awful :no:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Felt so good! EPIC FAIL FOR DANIEL BRYAN AND HIS MISFITS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Bryan got booed by a couple dumb soccer moms who are worried they can't masturbate during the WrestleMania main event. Big deal. It's clear as day he's 1000 times more over than the green super model or you wouldn't have this fiasco at Fast Lane to begin with.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i honestly don't mind it, it'll force both guys to step their game up and "fight for the fans" IF the booing for bryan gets louder and more common. it was not surprising because Denver was very pro reigns, even tho they were even more into bryan's match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly. Why is this becoming a dick measuring contest? No one said anything about Roman out popping Bryan or acting like Bryan wasn't over.
> 
> It was simply asked, was Bryan booed? He was and considering it's Bryan, of course it would raise a brow. Especially after the crowd was so invested in him the whole night. So it was out of left field :lol
> 
> But this is WF, shit gotta be complicated for no reason


I hope dick measuring contest trends on twitter tonight.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

He got booed by like maybe 20 people in the audience for a brief second. Roman Reigns got booed by thousands of people in the audience at the Royal Rumble all throughout the show.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Reigns fans grabbing at anything they can. Bryan gets a few boos and they make a thread about it. Good impression, make a thread about it. Sloppy spear, make a thread about it. :bored

I predict Roman will get hiccups and someone on here will make a thread about it too. :buffer


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Face vs Face will always get mixed reactions. 

Reigns came across as a mega face tonight and therefore got his fans really fired up - and yes Bryan got booed. Oh well. It's the reality of the business. The fans can cheer and boo whomever the fuck they want.

Reigns was fired up and that was one of the sickest spears the business has ever seen. He was duly rewarded for a good outing. 

Shit on the fans however you like, but without them the wrestlers wouldn't put in half the amount of effort they do. The fans make everything better. Now the WWE just needs to listen to them and let the fans decide the matchups with their reactions instead of forcing every god damned thing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Eh, we are grasping at straws here.
> 
> Still, Bryan got the best reception of the night, I'd say Reigns was second, but there's a decent gap in between. I don't really care, my boy Ambrose is stuck in mid card hell


*Ambrose is better off than 85% of the roster by being in 'midcard hell'.

My boy can't even make it to RAW. :cry (why do I even watch anymore?)

Besides, BNB/Ambrose is a fresh feud, I could see them pleasantly surprising us and they're both more than exceptional on the mic.

And if Ambrose gets the IC title, it guarantees him a decent match for Mania, but I wouldn't take any feuds leading into Fast Lane that aren't ME to heart. Seems like WWE is gonna have a lot of fuckery endings and are just buying time...plus, it's a free PPV.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

There were some boos. It was a very, VERY casual crowd anyway and nobody is going to get a 100% reaction.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope not, I hope they just booed the Roman Reigns mention.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

bmtrocks said:


> He got booed by like maybe 20 people in the audience for a brief second. Roman Reigns got booed by thousands of people in the audience at the Royal Rumble all throughout the show.


i think it's a big deal to the OP because bryan NEVER gets booed, but you're right. the minor boos got drowned out quickly. hell, even the rock himself got minor boos next to cena on some of the RAWs.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

What was the reaction like for cena in this crowd?


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was getting annoyed at Bryan because of his fans and now Reigns marks are overtaking Bryan marks in the obnoxious department.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i think it's a big deal to the OP because bryan NEVER gets booed, but you're right. the minor boos got drowned out quickly. hell, even the rock himself got minor boos next to cena on some of the RAWs.


To be fair, Bryan got boos at Mania. Not alot, but some HHH fans at ringside were visibly anti Bryan. Nothing is ever 100%.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

bmtrocks said:


> He got booed by like maybe 20 people in the audience for a brief second. Roman Reigns got booed by thousands of people in the audience at the Royal Rumble all throughout the show.


Exactly. It'll be a whole different ballgame when Reign/Bryan or Reigns/Lesnar are standing face to face. All this is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Every wrestler has his haters.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> BNB tweeted about Dean and I was like....are they really going with an IC title feud with Dean??
> 
> The lack of heels is glaring now. Other than Seth, there is no young legimitate heel for these guys to face. When Seth is tied up, it basically leaves Kane and Show. That's so damn awful :no:


Did you see the promo? Dean called out BNB for a match and I was like Da Fuk? 

Whatever, Cena is wrestling for the god damn US title at the next show, maybe they are trying to make the mid card titles mean something? Nah, I doubt it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Only man who didn't get booed tonight was the Rock with those ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY chants. 

Cena, Bryan, Reigns all booed. Deal with it Jabronis. Rock should have won the Rumble.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The brief booing is only being exploited because that's all the Bryan detractors have at this point. It's quite moot when you actually look at the bigger picture.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This companies booking is such a clusterfuck mess you can't blame people if they booed. The entire thing is a mess.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

This is thread worthy because this is first time in the last 3 years(after Bryan turned face), that he has been booed. Now it wasn't just 20 men booing, I wager there were plenty of people who wre booing when Bryan said that "he was going to beat Roman Reigns at FL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ambrose is better off than 85% of the roster by being in 'midcard hell'.
> 
> My boy can't even make it to RAW. :cry (why do I even watch anymore?)
> 
> ...


It doesn't guarantee him a decent match. This is one of the guys who's been a focal point of the product for the last 2 years and he's gonna be like 7'th on the card, wrestling a complete loser for a worthless belt that nobody should want him to win. You win that belt, that's effectively code for "your career is over".


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> To be fair, Bryan got boos at Mania. Not alot, but some HHH fans at ringside were visibly anti Bryan. Nothing is ever 100%.


true. one crowd started a light "NO" at bryan last year when he said something that should've gotten the crowd to say "YES". i wish i could remember the context, but it happened. i wouldn't worry tho, tonight bryan got his best crowd reaction since returning from injury. the WWE won't ignore that (hopefully).


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The roles reversed tonight Reigns was treated like a dummy potentially giving up your title match at Mania, then lost a match looking like a loser while SuperBryan was handed a potential title match and lolbryan wins......Reigns got a better reactions because he looked like a loser tonight wrestling fans for some reason gravity towards losers


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, he got a few boos -- enough that it was audible amongst the cheeers.

I don't read anything into it at all. He is massively over.

Roman also has fans, and they're getting behind him on the RTW.

I like both guys. I suspect more people like both than hate either.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Boots2Asses said:


> Did Bryan just got booed in the end, when he mentioned that he was going to beat Roman Reigns? If yes, then once again unpredictability of the wrestling fans leaves us bewildered!


I heard boos as well, but I am not sure if they were booing Bryan. I think they were booing at the booking of the situation.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I think they booed when he said roman's name


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> There were some boos. It was a very, VERY casual crowd anyway and nobody is going to get a 100% reaction.


Yeah, crowd was kinda out there. That said, the boos were very brief, but no doubt the Bryan haters will masturbate furiously while playing the clip on a loop.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

was it like a loud group of 10 dudes booing before the cheers for him got going and drowned them out? dudes with deep voices can sound very loud when the rest of the crowd isn't making noise yet. 

i've many times heard just a few guys booing loudly when the rest of the crowd is silent and it sounds way worse than it is. it's usually just a few angry douches trying to shit on somebody everyone else likes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn it people, if Bryan wins at Mania that means he is going to beat Lesnar for the title. Those that booed are Lesnar fans. Lesnar is pretty much getting face crowd reactions so we should expect Bryan isn't going to be cheered by everybody.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's not over, the boos are.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't understand this, this is expected. You got two hot babyfaces, one more so than the other , and they're both in one of the most casual of casual crowds in the country. Before when dude came out, and during his match with Rollins, it seemed the crowd was behind him 100%. He mentions he's gonna beat Reigns and he gets booed. This doesn't mean that ppl are turning on Bryan, it just means that there are ppl out there who like Reigns that don't want to see his spot taken. I don't see the problem in this.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> true. one crowd started a light "NO" at bryan last year when he said something that should've gotten the crowd to say "YES". i wish i could remember the context, but it happened. i wouldn't worry tho, tonight bryan got his best crowd reaction since returning from injury. the WWE won't ignore that (hopefully).


I don't think Bryan being booed tonight is a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Unless it becomes a pattern. A lot of people seem to think that the fans only like Bryan and hate Roman. There have been so many threads wishing that Roman would get booed. And if he had gotten booed tonight, it would've been another 50+ page fest. 

I can't wait for Roman's heel turn though. I think he and Bryan play well against each other. 

But the crowd came through during Bryan's glorious match with Seth. Amazing what those two can do in the ring. :banderas


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Clueless, hippie crowd. Road to WM shows should be exclusively in the Midwest and Northeast.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So Bryan got booed by *a couple dumb soccer moms who are worried they can't masturbate during the WrestleMania main event*. Big deal. It's clear as day he's 1000 times more over than the green super model or you wouldn't have this fiasco at Fast Lane to begin with.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I am fucking dying over here.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

#LOLBRYANWIN soon?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

I think the bigger deal is a week ago people were stating Reigns was gonna get booed out the building and hijack raw etc....and just a week later Bryan mentioning beating Reigns caught a few boos...
if anyone would have suggested Bryan might catch a few boos for stating he's gonna beat Reigns they would've been called idiot, blind mark, and delusional by the majority of this board.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Reigns fans getting happy because HE wasn't booed for once. :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Reigns fans. Nuff said.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Lol Reigns fans getting happy because HE wasn't booed for once. :lmao


Reigns fans have low standards. They are happy he performed his one move decently for once. They celebrate when he can cut a promo without stuttering :lol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I thought they said "oooooohhh":barkley


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*You mad, Smarks?*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> ok, confirmed troll...
> 
> Physically, Bryan was on tonight. sorry. good try.


Not denying he was on tonight. However guys like Angle seem like they're doing fine but once they get to the back they need to be wheeled around in a wheel chair. I just don't want Bryan ending up like Dynamite Kid. 

Does anyone know Bryan's ability to be a commentator? Maybe they can slowly shift him into that role.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

nicfanz87 said:


> Reigns fans have low standards. They are happy he performed his one move decently for once. They celebrate when he can cut a promo without stuttering :lol


Not everyone is articulate enough and has enough coordination to chant 
YES! whole moving your hands up, seriously as if Bryan could cut a better promo than Reigns.

IMO, reigns bad booking is due to WWE wanting a new top guy fast, still today was good, tweener Reigns is the best option right now, if played well it can help Reigns to win over most of casuals if it turns bad you can always turn him heel


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it shows how bad Bryan is on the mic. Couldn't he just said he would win the match against Reigns at FastLane instead of saying he will beat Reigns?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Considering there was a huge thread when Roman got booed by a few smarks on a Raw from months ago, I don't understand why this is getting so much crap.

I'd imagine a lot the commenters in here were the same people jumping for joy and salivating when that happened :lol

Roman gets a hate/negative thread: hundreds and hundreds of replies by the same people complaining over and over

Let's call a spade a spade. Majority of us are petty as fuck. Too many of us live in glass houses and need to stop throwing them stones :lol

No one should be hyped about this though. It was a question that turned into yet another dick measuring contest and mark war.

Bryan got audibly booed. It was weird and it was something interesting considering everyone thought Roman was done for after Rumble. But alas, it's not something to get all crazed about. Things will go back to normal by SD :lol


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

kimino said:


> Not everyone is articulate enough and has enough coordination to chant
> YES! whole moving your hands up, seriously as if Bryan could cut a better promo than Reigns.
> 
> IMO, reigns bad booking is due to WWE wanting a new top guy fast, still today was good, tweener Reigns is the best option right now, if played well it can help Reigns to win over most of casuals if it turns bad you can always turn him heel


The yes chant is dumb and I wouldn't be caught dead doing the squat/arm raise. But Bryan can cut a promo better than Reigns proven during his time in Team Hell No. He's not great but better than Reigns for sure.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

nicfanz87 said:


> Reigns fans have low standards. They are happy he performed his one move decently for once. They celebrate when he can cut a promo without stuttering :lol


With all the threads about Reigns fan reactions even before rumble happened I dont see how this thread is a problem. Bryan getting boo'd after saying he'll beat Reigns is pretty noteworthy considering the last couple of weeks dont ya think. This thread wasnt comparing pops or saying bryan over-ness is dwindling because clearly the crowd was alive for him tonight too.

The visual of that spear wasnt common either, so why shouldnt people get hype because of it. I hardly see why Positive Reigns threads get dumped on when theres tons of negative Reigns threads a day.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

nicfanz87 said:


> The yes chant is dumb and I wouldn't be caught dead doing the squat/arm raise. But Bryan can cut a promo better than Reigns proven during his time in Team Hell No. He's not great but better than Reigns for sure.


Team hell no? lol that was bryan just hidding the flaws of his promo work in all the comedy aura that surrounded that tag team, same as pure face Reigns, he looks bad because the promo material and his "attitude" and "looks" contrasted in the bad way, i think if they decide to stick with a tweener reigns, he can level up a little his promo work, but whats the point of discussing it, many here are gonna hate on whatever the guy does anyway, not that i care since im not a Reigns fan


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I think it shows how bad Bryan is on the mic. Couldn't he just said he would win the match against Reigns at FastLane instead of saying he will beat Reigns?


If Bryan is bad then how would you rate Reigns? :lol


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I think it shows how bad Bryan is on the mic. Couldn't he just said he would win the match against Reigns at FastLane instead of saying he will beat Reigns?


Nope. He's got one job to do at Fast Lane.. and that's lose and put Golden Boy over. The more they can do to antagonize Bryan to the crowd so they start shifting to Reigns, the better. At least they're addressing the problem of Daniel Bryan.

#LOLREIGNSWINSLOL .

The Rocket has cleared the Tower. Strap yourself in for the Saturn V push to the outer planets for this young man.

And yes.. I think they'll go Challenger @ WrestleMania.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I was at the show, it was mostly kids and women cheering for him which made for a good mix.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I think the match at Fast Lane will end in a double-countout, but that's just me.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

nicfanz87 said:


> If Bryan is bad then how would you rate Reigns? :lol


Worse. But at least WWE is finally learning to cover up that flaw. Thank goodness.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> I don't think Bryan being booed tonight is a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Unless it becomes a pattern. A lot of people seem to think that the fans only like Bryan and hate Roman. There have been so many threads wishing that Roman would get booed. And if he had gotten booed tonight, it would've been another 50+ page fest.
> 
> I can't wait for Roman's heel turn though. I think he and Bryan play well against each other.
> 
> But the crowd came through during Bryan's glorious match with Seth. Amazing what those two can do in the ring. :banderas


honestly, if for some reason the fans choose roman over bryan (which i doubt), it'll make it feel like at least roman was a fan favorite and not shoved down our throats despite our wishes. i would feel less upset about the main event under those circumstances,

however, it would feel very contrarian to start booing bryan now tho, especially after the philly crowd. how would the WWE ever listen to us again if they change their plans to satisfy us and then we turn around and shit all over that too? i would then understand the WWE taking us for a fickled bunch that likes a good b^tch and moan.

but it will be interesting in the coming weeks. i'm very curious to see this all play out. i'm also glad that they're booking reigns better. i much prefer this version of him than the one we've been getting lately.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I just re-watched the thing, and he did get a mixed reaction when he said that he will beat Reigns.

For me, it seemed like most of the women in the crowd popped hard for Reigns. Which is not really surprising.

Reigns is still gonna get booed at WM tho.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Some booed a lot more cheered. It isn't as shocking as people say. 

Here is a reality check, yes Reigns might not be ready to main event Mania, yes there are people more over then him, yes he has always had his haters. 

But before RR he was getting cheers. Every single person who cheered him before is not now on the verge of rioting because Reigns is going to Mania. He is still going to get cheers because he got cheers before. 

That was a smart crowd at Rumble, I usually don't like to go there. But the crowd chanted NXT at ascension, started a Sammy Zayn "ole, ole, ole" chant during the Divas match, Had an "ECdub" chant when Bubba Ray came out. And gave one of the biggest pops to Cesaro. It was a smart crowd don't kid yourself. 

And despite #CancelWWENetwork trending WWE Network got MORE Subscribers by Monday not less. Is is because of Roman Reigns, probably not but clearly people didn't actually leave in droves despite all the noise made. 

Does any of this prove Reigns should be the top guy? No it doesn't. 

But Reigns had fans before, they didn't all just up and bail the second he won the Rumble and now he is the most hated man in WWE history. It just isn't what happened and what will happen. Yes he gets more boos then he did before, and that isn't a good thing. But people who thought crowd would riot week in and week out is protest of the Reigns travesty of 2015 and he would never be cheered again were always in for a disappointment.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, he did. lol


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

A tiny mixed reaction followed by the fans screaming yes.. 

I am sure Bryan will recover. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Am I the only one tired of both these guys? 

Rather have Seth or Dean. Fucking CM Punk had to leave.

Nice fucking spear spot tonight btw.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

All it shows is that Reigns has a decent fan following and not everybody has turned on him yet. It is an oddd situation though and I think WWE overestimated Reigns' reaction last night expecting it to be more negative.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Not a big deal. Reigns still has fans, we knew that. This is what happens in a face vs. face feud. 

The crowd reactions at Fast Lane is what it's all about.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> How is it karma to Bryan because some of his fans expect better? That's illogical as hell.


Just another Reigns fan caught up in they feelings. Leave her/him? Be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Maybe Roman's spear made them forget for a second that they hated him


I was actually like "Oh damn!" when he took Big Show down. He should make getting air on it a regular thing. Make it a variation of the spear, because well...the spear is one of the most overused moves of all time, along with the suicide dive and superkick. It looks much cooler when he actually lunges like that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

nicfanz87 said:


> I was getting annoyed at Bryan because of his fans and now Reigns marks are overtaking Bryan marks in the obnoxious department.


nobody is overtaking anybody in anything. It's a mark war like any other mark war. There has been MANY on this site.

I can actually believe they were booing at the mention of Roman's name. But the boos could have been for DB as well. In the crowd you can see some people not going along with the yes, and some doing the no, it's whatever to me thou. Actually makes the feud better imo, especially for this face vs face deal.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I could have sworn it was boos that I heard when Bryan said he will go on to beat Reigns at Fast Lane and Mainevent Wrestlemania.

I dunno why cause they were cheering him big time during the match and when he won etc.

Gonna be very interesting to see how it goes down at Fast Lane.

I'm just so happy to see Bryan not be ruined how I was assuming and to see him still in the mix at the top of card.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

So Vince didn't want Reigns and Bryan as the last two in the rumble match because of backlash from Reigns eliminating him but is going to have Reigns beat him at the next PPV. Doesn't make sense.

As for the crowd reaction...Denver is horrible. Ziggler and Ambrose barely got a pop. So I wouldn't be concerned about some booing for Bryan.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The crowd seemed bi-polar, but you got the the squealing of 5 year olds (Cena marks) & women which fill out the air of silence & boos for Reigns (Reigns was cool last night tho), The Reign marks who don't want to see D'bry take his spot aren't going to damper the 'Yes' chant, which overpowers any of that.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, there was a few boos. But it's near certain these were the same people (women) who were screaming at the top of their lungs when Reigns' music hit.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Women who are just wet between the thighs for Reigns & Children were doing it, I wouldn't read too much into it.

Of course if it continues for the next few weeks then maybe Reigns has started to win a significant chunk of the male demographic over too, we shall see.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This wasn't some small minority of fans booing him...he got booed by a majority of the crowd when he said he was going to beat Reigns. There were a small percentage of fans chanting "NO" during the promo, which was awesome.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Like some have already said, it looks like they were booing the fact that he brought up Roman's name. Fans always boo the instant someone they don't like is name dropped.

Plus the fans were cheering Bryan and yessing like CRAZY through the whole match(so many fans were yessing to the point where the camera had to pan out to show all the yessing). I mean you're telling me a large majority all of a sudden just changed their opinion on Bryan a few minutes after he won? To the point where they felt the need to BOO him? I honestly doubt that....


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

If Bruan wins he's going to get shut on at Mania.
As poplar as he is with the marks, lesnar is on a different level, it'll be a massacre.
Bryan needs to up his game. Soon as the music hits he immediately come a out throwing his hands in the air to make his pops louder.
Then he walks to the bottoms if the ramp, looks around like he can't believe he's getting cheered then talks about how it's all for the fans.
The suck up tactic will fall on it's ass in due time. He's getting booed 2 weeks after Philly, let's see what happens when reigns actually hits his stride..


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> This wasn't some small minority of fans booing him...he got booed by a majority of the crowd when he said he was going to beat Reigns. There were a small percentage of fans chanting "NO" during the promo, which was awesome.



Everyone hates pathological liars. You do it too often. You should leave the forum.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

It was probably all the women who were screaming for Roman. Overall, the cheers still drowned out any negative reaction he got.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Deebow said:


> It was probably all the women who were screaming for Roman. Overall, the cheers still drowned out any negative reaction he got.


What's wrong with women cheering?
I can play that game too... Only 35 yo Virgins who live in their moms basement cheer Bryan 
Dressed in their Austin 3:16 shirt and get involved in 49 page threads about how stunning Steve Austin was a better character than Luke Galloway...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

PunkDrunk said:


> What's wrong with women cheering?
> I can play that game too... Only 35 yo Virgins who live in their moms basement cheer Bryan
> Dressed in their Austin 3:16 shirt and get involved in 49 page threads about how stunning Steve Austin was a better character than Luke Galloway...


I didn't say there is anything wrong with women cheering. I was just making an observation. Where in my post did you get that perception? If women want to scream for Reigns and boo Bryan, that's awesome, go ahead and do it. 

Stop being an asshole.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

PunkDrunk said:


> What's wrong with women cheering?
> I can play that game too... Only 35 yo Virgins who live in their moms basement cheer Bryan
> Dressed in their Austin 3:16 shirt and get involved in 49 page threads about how stunning Steve Austin was a better character than Luke Galloway...


Except that CLEARLY isn't the case about Bryan if you've actually been watching the product for the last year....


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Crowd was fucking stupid, they made RAW almost unwatchable. They don't know whats going on.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably just virgins who can't grow a beard and are jealous of Bryans cheer for him.
Just making an observation...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

There was SOME boo's, but nothing to be concerned about because just listen to that crowd during the match. They ate up everything he did , the crowd itself wasn't particularly great all night but as per usual Bryan matches livens up the crowd. I'm not worried about it. Reigns still got more boo's than cheers. Hell, even Cena got one of the louder pops all night during that back stage segment with Rowan


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Reigns having 'The Look' is the exact reason why he will beat Bryan at Fast Lane and probably then beat Lesnar at Mania. The reason being that women will always cheer for the guy that looks good no matter how awful he is in the ring. Reigns is without a doubt the new John Cena, which means he will be shoved down our throats with his 5 moves of doom for the next 20 years. 

Rollins cashing in at Mania is the best possible outcome now.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

177 said:


> Except that CLEARLY isn't the case about Bryan if you've actually been watching the product for the last year....


Have you seen him since he's come back?
Nothing like the momentum he had last year, he's forcing the yes chant too much and the casuals are sitting on their hands more and more.
He got into a match to mainevent mania last night and it was meh.. Put that match on Raw in any city in America last year and the roof would have blown off
Like I said...


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah,did you see all those girla jumping around when Roman came out?They booed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao I can't even. What do we wannnnnt?


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Boots2Asses said:


> Did Bryan just got booed in the end, when he mentioned that he was going to beat Roman Reigns? If yes, then once again unpredictability of the wrestling fans leaves us bewildered!


Dat weed in Colorado is strong.....


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad to see some fans have mind 

The :reigns Empire is taking over.... . beleve that


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The females booed Bryan. The ladies loves Roman.. He's the WWE version of Justin Bieber pre teen and teenage girls and soccer mom loves him. Guys hates him they even have an identical catchphrase Beibs with his Beliebers and Roman catchphrase Believe that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PunkDrunk said:


> Have you seen him since he's come back?
> Nothing like the momentum he had last year, he's forcing the yes chant too much and the casuals are sitting on their hands more and more.
> He got into a match to mainevent mania last night and it was meh.. Put that match on Raw in any city in America last year and the roof would have blown off
> Like I said...


What you said is a indictment of that particular crowd, not of Bryan. Denver was really alive for that final match. If you thought that was Meh, then how would you rate the tepid response afforded to almost everyone else last night?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Doverio said:


> Everyone hates pathological liars. You do it too often. You should leave the forum.


Guessing you didn't watch Raw last night.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

MarkL316 said:


> Reigns having 'The Look' is the exact reason why he will beat Bryan at Fast Lane and probably then beat Lesnar at Mania. The reason being that women will always cheer for the guy that looks good no matter how awful he is in the ring. Reigns is without a doubt the new John Cena, which means he will be shoved down our throats with his 5 moves of doom for the next 20 years.
> 
> Rollins cashing in at Mania is the best possible outcome now.


I said this before and I'll say it again, if it was only about what the female audience wants, then Ambrose would be there in the main event too. He has a really large female following and if its really the main thing then they're leaving money on the table with Ambrose. Maybe its because he's actually liked by most of the audience , I don't know but "the look" is being pushed for a couple reasons, none of which should matter


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

:eyeroll *They booed because Reigns was mentioned*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good.

Not one superstar is immune. 

Keep trying to tell folks that.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

He said "I'm going to beat Reigns at Fast Lane" and got booed. Not just mentioning Reigns by name. And despite what the Bryan marks say, it was a decent amount of fans (not just females) booing and doing the "NO" chant. Jesus, it's not the end of the world. Reigns got some boos as well.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

only on fucking Wrestling Forum you can have 15 pages of marks arguing over couple of boos.
yep, Bryan is totally finished. He's buried, he won't get out of this :maury


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ehm no that was just Roman fans.

Of course Roman has some fans who won't like the fact he got screwed. But it was still pretty clearly 70/30 in Bryan's favour.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

This feels alot like the feud of Randy and Christian they going to make Bryan a whiny one more match bitch while they make Reigns the baddest man on the planet and manipulate millions fpalm .


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes he was booed. And it's significant because Reigns just got booed out of the building a few weeks before. It shows that the RR reaction is not his normal reaction and that he's still over. Which is what we've been saying about him. That's all. No need to catch feelings about it.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I dunno, part of me thinks the boo's were because he mentioned Reigns, but part of me believes they were legit boo's for him, either way i don't give a fuck, Roman Reigns WILL go to Mania and slay the beast, BELEEEEEEEE DAT.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, I heard some boos in those cheers. Honestly, it was weird, but I guess that anyone can not escape from the boos.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> He said "I'm going to beat Reigns at Fast Lane" and got booed. *Not just mentioning Reigns by name. * And despite what the Bryan marks say, *it was a decent amount of fans (not just females) booing* and doing the "NO" chant. Jesus, it's not the end of the world. Reigns got some boos as well.


Stop, you are making some sense. Not the right place to do it:lol

Anyway, this thread was created because everybody assumed that Reigns would get murderd by 100% audience like Batista last year. But neither did that happen, but f'g Daniel Bryan, who in the same night got GOD like cheers *got booed when he mentioned he would beat Reigns at Fast Lane.*

So, Bryan was booed because of Reigns(a guy supposedly hated by everyone as per Bryan marks).


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Bryan is done.  RIP Daniel Bryan 2013-2013


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

So he got a few boos? Whatever, couldn't care less. The crowd chanted for him during his match and got into it, chanting his name, this is awesome and Yessing. A few boos mean nothing.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Yes he was booed. And it's significant because Reigns just got booed out of the building a few weeks before. It shows that the RR reaction is not his normal reaction and that he's still over. Which is what we've been saying about him. That's all. No need to catch feelings about it.


This.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Doverio said:


> Everyone hates pathological liars. You do it too often. You should leave the forum.


Just because someone is wrong or misinterprets something doesn't make them a liar. Look at the post.

1.) It's right Bryan was booed but, it was not the majority.

2.) There were some NO! chants when Bryan said he'd go to wrestlemania. 


So how is the poster lying? Maybe they misread it but it's not a lie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boots2Asses said:


> This.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

There was a small pocket of boo's for like two seconds. Probably from diehard Reigns fans, fear not fellow Bryan fans he still has almost the entire audience fully behind him.

Also, watch the match with Rollins. Bryan brought a dead crowd back to life.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hoping next week there's dueling "Let's Go Bryan!" "Bryan Sucks!" chants :cena3


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Reigns is gonna get heavily booed at Fast Lane and Wrestlemania, he did get some booing in the beginning promo, not good for him with mainly mark Raw crowds, the Raw after WM 31 will be fun, bet Reigns and his fans are praying for a freak early Spring snowstorm. :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

ITT: people still can't distinguish between personal boos and storyline boos. They boo'd the lazy booking to get Roman over.
Bryan got boo'd last year too when he was forced to act like he wanted to wrestle Trips at Mania.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

just finished watching RAW, just for the record, there were boos even during Ambrose's promo. Basically eveyone was booed last night. Probably just a bunch of assholes.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

The defining point of the show though was Reigns getting that huge pop at the start when no dealings had taken place, just a straight up great reaction. Now for a guy who was supposed to be booed out of the building according to the experts here it was a humongous turnaround and truly puts down a lot of detractors. I'd be compelled to say that the crowd at Fast Lane would be much more even than what people are anticipating. People are severely under-estimating Reigns' popularity here.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

This was so much more of a pro reigns crowd than Phili was. Also they might have just been booing at the mention of Reigns name.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

Call it like it is. Yes he did get boo'ed and it was loud but he also got cheered more and even louder. Just like what Triple H said in Austin's podcast, different demographic wanting different things thus giving different reactions towards the talents.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Smarky crowd will boo reigns. Pro cena/lame crowds will cheer him. He has the same fans as Cena. Kids and women. Might be simple as that


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I need to take a fucking break from this shit. The crowd dynamic is shifting far too often for me to keep up with. 

One minute Reigns can go fuck himself, the next everyone wants to suck his dick and then everyone suddenly hates Daniel Bryan. It's driving me insane :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Couple of things reading this thread

- For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good. 

- Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.
> 
> - Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


It just means they are transforming a guy who could be universally cheered by all demographics with a badass gimmick and some more time, into another John Cena.

Reigns would really benefit with a slow burn rather than throwing some gasoline on a fire made with wet logs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Let me say this again.
The boos were because Daniel Bryan mentioned the name Roman Reigns.
this happens all the time when a face is a cutting a promo and mentions a heels name they start to boo the heels name not the face who is talking about them.
I think its funny there was about 2 secs of boos and Reigns fans are like OMG SEE!!!!! LOL

Daniel Bryan go the biggest pop on the night, and Reings was still getting way more boos than cheers.

And the funny thing is those Reigns mini pops sound like they were piped in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.
> 
> - Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


Bryans pops ARE as big as rocks or austin, and you did watch the PPV right, did you miss the rock getting booed?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

What he said was quite heelish.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.
> 
> - Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


:applause:YES

All of this.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.
> 
> - Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


Austin at the top of his popularity still got some boos for attacking babyfaces. 

Reigns/Bryan is a Bafyface vs Babyface feud. Obviously both men will continue to get mixed reactions going forward.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

LKRocks said:


> Reigns/Bryan is a Bafyface vs Babyface feud. Obviously both men will continue to get mixed reactions going forward.


Yep. This is what should happen.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I saw a lot of moms and fat girls yesterday. maybe they do something with the tickets to put roman in a look strong spot.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

The bi-polar reaction isn't hugely surprising because the WWE, as HHH admitted, is aimed at all demographics and there in lies the problem. It's trying to cater to everybody, it has no clear direction it wants to aim for, in those demo's are people who like different things, whilst it was patently clear Reigns would be booed in a smark city (it was an inevitability anybody could see coming), on the road where the crowds are generally more mixed he was always going to get cheered. If they want a more consistent reaction they'd need to pick a demographic and aim for it, in fact I wish they would quite frankly, if I knew it was aimed at kids going in I'd be less critical for example, this sort of "well, this is for kids, but that guy doing that is for you adult males and then this guy is there for the ladies and this guy is a parent's favourite" is all over the place.

As much as people online dislike him want to claim he has no popularity what so ever, Reigns is over, that he isn't as over as Bryan has no bearing on that fact, the repeated attempts of people to try and claim it's just kids and girl (oh and now a thread on it being fat women) as if their support is inferior is petty to the extreme and laughable, especially when they pump significant amounts of money into the company.

People like Reigns, some people don't want to over think every little detail and just go along with the storyline in good faith (despite knowing full well how it works) and see what happens. People online are so critical, they over-analyse minor details (threads on facial expressions, who gets pops etc) and they work on this confirmation bias basis of looking for everything to confirm their belief that Reigns deserve jack shit and is being shoved down everyone's throats despite nobody liking him, that's why they're so desperate to discredit any support he does get because heaven forbid he actually does have fans that may legitimise anything he does.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Reigns got a mixed reaction. More cheers than boos. Same with Bryan. Let it go.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryans pops ARE as big as rocks or austin, and you did watch the PPV right, did you miss the rock getting booed?


I mean the Rock and Austin pops from their prime genius. And Bryan's are not close. It's not up for debate either.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was a little confusing and slightly hard to hear Reigns on the mic at the show bc he talks at the same level usually. Crowd was hot for Bryan but the kids were cheering Reigns. The "stripped of the title" reason was like 15 min before they finally got into why the match was being set up so ppl kinda forgot where Triple H was going with it. 

That's where the confusion came in...


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

MEMS said:


> I mean the Rock and Austin pops from their prime genius. And Bryan's are not close. It's not up for debate either.


Actually it apparently is. I posted wave levels of Austin, Rock, Lesnar, Bryan, biggest pops, and Bryan was right in the mix. He was number 2,3,4. Rocks return pop was 1. Austin, Lesnar, and the rest of rocks stuff was below.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RebelArch86 said:


> Actually it apparently is. I posted wave levels of Austin, Rock, Lesnar, Bryan, biggest pops, and Bryan was right in the mix. He was number 2,3,4. Rocks return pop was 1. Austin, Lesnar, and the rest of rocks stuff was below.


Where do Taker pops rank? because I swear some times over the years he has gotten some nuclear pops on the same level as Austin/Rock that people just seem to glaze over


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.
> 
> - Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


Terrible post. I'm no insane Bryan mark but if you think he isn't on that level or just below that level of ''overness'' then you must watch a different show to the one i watch. 

He has no competition whatsoever with the live crowds. He is the most over in that setting by a mile whilst Cena still has the largest fan base overall as he still shifts the most merch and his house shows do the best numbers. 

A ''pop'' is not just a cheer when your music plays. When the whole arena stands at does ''Yes'' when you make your entrance then that has to qualify as part of it. 

As for Roman Reigns cheers tonight, Couldn't care less who cheers him. I just want to see him step up and be entertaining. With Brock leaving there is going to be room for a guy who shows up, wreaks havoc and leaves. 

I never want to hear Reigns attempt to cut another promo longer than 20 seconds. Put him with someone who can speak for him when Brock goes please. 

Not even necessarily Heyman because he might just look like Brock-lite. Bring another manager in there. Someone like Flair or Scott Hall or something :shrug and have him be more like Brock and less like Cena.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns fans still be wishing their boy was anywhere near as over as Bryan


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Another way I took the booing is because Roman is getting screwed in the storylines so it's quite possible that his fans are simply upset over it so they booed Bryan when he said he was gonna beat Reigns at Fast Lane.

A babyface vs babyface feud is always going to split the crowd. Hogan-Warrior is an easy one. Austin-Rock leading up to WM X-7 was another. The Rock-Jericho feud late in 2001 also split the crowd. As popular as Bryan is, he's gonna have some fans that may like Reigns more than him so they're gonna side with Reigns.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Reigns is still pretty over, especially with some of the IWC and smarks. Its pretty cut down the middle and you can see that here on these forums, while there are alot of people bashing Reigns on the forums there are alot of people defending him too.

I kind of like that sort of competition!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not like the entire audience booed him. He's going to get boos once in a while, everybody does.. Bryan is going up against another babyface, the crowd is going to be split.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

You have got a guy who won the Royal Rumble and was forced by the fans to put his title opportunity on the line. Then Bryan comes out with a big smile on his face and roman looking like he will burst out with tears any moment.

Then you get a segment with Triple H and Steph talking about how they outsmarted Reigns.

Daniel Bryan fans (majority of the crowd) are happy so they cheered. Roman fans must be pissed plus with the whole segment in the beginning, Roman gets the sympathy of the casuals for getting screwed over.. Simple as that.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't believe what I'm reading in this thread. I see countless post here stating that Reigns has fans and that he gonna get cheers and that Bryan vs. Reigns is face vs. face so the crowd is gonna be split..............Where were these post after the Rumble? Saying that Reigns still had fans? That Reigns would get cheers? That Reigns would cause Daniel Bryan to get booed?.......They weren't any because just a week ago everyone was calling Reigns getting booed out of every arena on the road to wrestlemania. So, the fact that this whole thing has taken a completely different turn than what many here predicted makes Bryan's boos no matter how small a big deal.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - *For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.
> *
> - Do women and children cheering someone count less than 20 and over dudes? I think it's pretty funny that Reigns bashers qualify his cheers with an "oh that was just kids and chicks". Lol. Ok, and that means....?


did you miss WM 18 when a babyface rock got booed out of the building? or summerslam 2002 when he got booed out of the building against a heel?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> They are conditioning the viewers to subconsciously root for Reigns. Some people are more susceptible to these tactics. Other's aren't so gullible.
> 
> I completely understand how Reigns would have fans. I'm not trying to deny he has a following. The problem is how artificial it all is. Manipulation at it's finest.



+1 and I cant believe some are falling for it. I honestly think they are trying to make Reigns more populair so he can go over Lesnar as a babyface but im not buying it. Im still gonna be making noise for bryan so that they go with him instead.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Every wrestler has haters, some people don't like DB. It's their opinion. God damn, I don't wanna imagine what this forum was like in 2005 when Cena started getting his mixed reactions.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> +1 and I cant believe some are falling for it. I honestly think they are trying to make Reigns more populair so he can go over Lesnar as a babyface but im not buying it. Im still gonna be making noise for bryan so that they go with him instead.


It's called an angle you mark.
I'm not gonna fall for WWE conditioning is saying I don't like wrestling, it's the definition of a ducking angle.
Smark mark, maybe it's time to follow lecross or something


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

It's what I've been saying all along, the fans don't know what they want. WWE shouldn't listen to them because the crowd couldn't book a show any better. One minute they like someone one, the next minute they don't.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> BNB tweeted about Dean and I was like....are they really going with an IC title feud with Dean??
> 
> The lack of heels is glaring now. Other than Seth, there is no young legimitate heel for these guys to face. When Seth is tied up, it basically leaves Kane and Show. That's so damn awful :no:


Rusev. But I guess the argument there is that he is paired with Cena atm.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Hope to see some pissed faces when ovverated Bryan loses


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Couple of things reading this thread
> 
> - For the people saying it's no big deal or not shocking Bryan caught some boos tonight; do you realize most of the hardcore, over the top Bryan fans have been trying to compare his pops or how over he is to the likes of Austin and Rock. I think we can officially put those idiotic comparisons to bed for good.


Looks like you've never seen Rock in his prime. Not surprised though, it seems like this forum is littered with kids parading as Attitude Era marks.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Roman's spear was totally bad ass last night.

The dude is amazing. And yes he was OVER. AS. FUCK. 

And yes most people don't want Bryan to main event again. Although the audience is probably split 50:50.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

CoolestDude said:


> Roman's spear was totally bad ass last night.
> 
> The dude is amazing. And yes he was OVER. AS. FUCK.
> 
> And yes most people don't want Bryan to main event again. Although the audience is probably split 50:50.


You must spend a lot of energy trying to convince people your favourite wrestler is over. We're watching the same show as you. Don't piss on our leg and tell us it's raining, sisterfucker.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Doverio said:


> You must spend a lot of energy trying to convince people your favourite wrestler is over. We're watching the same show as you. Don't piss on our leg and tell us it's raining, sisterfucker.


Who was superstar of the year, voted for by the fans? Reigns. He is over as fuck.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

CoolestDude said:


> Roman's spear was totally bad ass last night.
> 
> The dude is amazing. And yes he was OVER. AS. FUCK.
> 
> And yes most people don't want Bryan to main event again. Although the audience is probably split 50:50.


Spear was bad ass.....True

Dude is amazing.......True

He's over......True As Fuck.......False

Most people don't want Bryan to main event again.....False some don't but a lot do.

Audience split 50:50.......False for now. I'd say it's 60-40 pro Bryan right now but that could change over the next few weeks.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

CoolestDude said:


> Who was superstar of the year, voted for by the fans? Reigns. He is over as fuck.


If you go through list of victors of that award you'll quickly realise it's lack of prestige and legitimacy. Sean Connery won an Oscar for playing an Irish guy with a Scottish accent. These arguments are futile, you must be tired.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah..I heard some heat. But fans probably didn't like the Rock having to go through that bullshit in Philly because the Rocky chants kicked off the show. So that played into it....saw some "Can you smell what Roman is cooking" signs. Roman had fans at this show..no doubt. But let's not go crazy here...everyone here knows damn well that the fans in California who paid all that money for those WM packages and tickets aren't gonna be heeling on Daniel Bryan out of the blue and acting like Roman is the new big star.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

the crowd sucked. they had to all been high (denver). the only people cheering were kids


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Diavolo said:


> Hope to see some pissed faces when ovverated Bryan loses


Daniel Bryan is gonna lose but you can be sure he's gonna be working his ass off. Don't worry..it won't be long before he gets standing ovations for having great matche like last night all over again.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

CoolestDude said:


> Who was superstar of the year, voted for by the fans? Reigns. He is over as fuck.


he won superstar of the year after missing a 5 months of the year, and was a single wrestler for only 2 months? for real?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

9 pages?


Good going, guys.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is an overrated talent anyway.

I never understood the fans' attraction to comedy jobbers.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

reigns having fans shocker!

Seriously though it was about 80/20 DB.
Expect it to be like that at fast lane, if not 90/10.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank god they booed Bryan and his repetitive, played out, stale bullshit. Fucking loved it.

I'm beginning to hate that scruffy little fuck more than Cena.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LadPro said:


> Daniel Bryan is an overrated talent anyway.
> 
> I never understood the fans' attraction to comedy jobbers.


Has the Bunny in his marking out for list. :rudy


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Has the Bunny in his marking out for list. :rudy


The Bunny is far superior to Daniel Bryan and isn't a main event player.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Saying your going to beat someone is a rather heelish thing to say, there were far more people yessing and cheering right after that but yes he did get booed. This isn't the first time, he was booed vs Cena and even a few times vs Orton. I even remember hearing boos at Mania during his match with HHH.

The big difference is Bryan won't get booed by an entire crowd like Reigns did at the Rumble and will in a lot of cities. Bryan has always had his haters, they seem to hate his fans more than him though.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't believe this really reached 22 pages :lmao


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish people would make up there minds. One minute there booing Reigns then Bryan? fpalm

So now Reigns will probaly get cheered over Bryan at Fast Lane!


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It was hard to tell, the crowd were certainly much warmer with Reigns than RR but they were really behind DB especially during the main event but when he mentioned beating Reigns they were boos only slight though but you could hear it which was odd considering how behind Bryan they were. My initial thought was that they were booing the mention of Roman Reigns name but who knows.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just evidence enough that the fans really don't know what they want. The bitch and moan but the second they start somewhat getting what they say they want they don't like it. Months before Reigns went out for surgery people loved him. He was thier guy, so he starts getting a push and then everyone hates him. I don't so much think Bryan got booed so much as fans didn't really like the solution. They just assume Bryan is gonna lose at fast lane and the main event of WM stays the same. That's what I assume anyways. Honestly I would much rather see Daneil Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler at WM. Bryan is my favourite wrestler and wanna see him show cased the best way possible so he can really showcase his skills, and I think him and dolph would put on an amazing match.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

There was definitely more boo'ing, you hear more boo'ing than cheering but it was still sort of mixed!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I can't believe this really reached 22 pages :lmao


let's make it to 44! There is "so much more" to discuss here.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> let's make it to 44! There is "so much more" to discuss here.


:lol thankfully this is finally slowing down. This got blown out of proportion. Mark wars are only going to get even more ridiculous after Fast Lane lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol thankfully this is finally slowing down. This got blown out of proportion. Mark wars are only going to get even more ridiculous after Fast Lane lol


Bryan fans vs Reign fans Main Event WM 31 Who gets the biggest pop. Book it now. It be a 5 star classic.


----------



## RandySavage (Jan 26, 2015)

If you look in the crowd you can see the beginning of some people turning on him or people just not been interested in his shtick.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Where do Taker pops rank? because I swear some times over the years he has gotten some nuclear pops on the same level as Austin/Rock that people just seem to glaze over


I didn't include taker when I did those. I'm away till the end of next week. If you link me the pops you have in mind I can check them next weekend.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

There were certainly noticeable boos when he said that, but mostly cheers. It's probably because the crowd had quite a lot of casuals in it. They were quite a good crowd though so I won't hold it against them.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

RandySavage said:


> If you look in the crowd you can see the beginning of some people turning on him or people just not been interested in his shtick.


Except he was still more over than anyone else on the show. Only person that came relatively close was Reigns but he still had a bit of a mixed reaction (definitely more cheers than boos though to be fair). In the long term, this is going to benefit both Bryan and Reigns if the WWE books this story correctly.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it was 99% cheers for bryan and a few loud douches that boo'd him. really worth 22 pages of discussion. bryan haters taking a drop of water and turning it into an ocean.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Looks like you've never seen Rock in his prime. Not surprised though, it seems like this forum is littered with kids parading as Attitude Era marks.


I'm 35 and seen it all. 

My post was not up for debate either. When Rock and Austin were in their prime face days, their music hitting on any Raw, Smackdown, or PPV meant the roof was blowing off. That's never happened with Bryan. If you think it has its nothing more than delusion. 

And don't bring up damn WM 18 vs Hogan. If you can't figure that one out you shouldn't be allowed on a computer.


----------



## jpsls (Sep 29, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> it was 99% cheers for bryan and a few loud douches that boo'd him. really worth 22 pages of discussion. bryan haters taking a drop of water and turning it into an ocean.


I wouldn't call them douches simply because they don't like what you like.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

MEMS said:


> I'm 35 and seen it all.
> 
> My post was not up for debate either. When Rock and Austin were in their prime face days, their music hitting on any Raw, Smackdown, or PPV meant the roof was blowing off. That's never happened with Bryan. If you think it has its nothing more than delusion.
> 
> And don't bring up damn WM 18 vs Hogan. If you can't figure that one out you shouldn't be allowed on a computer.


That wasn't even the time I was referencing. Brock was much more over than Rock at Summerslam 2002 and that situation is no different than Bryan/Reigns. 

I do seem to recall the biggest reactions in the past five years belonging to Bryan. That's as impressive as it gets considering how dead the crowds are in this era, especially in comparison to the hottest time period in wrestling history. Anyone intentionally downplaying Bryan's overness is just a bitter mark. Austin, Foley, and DDP, among others, have gone on record describing how amazing Bryan's reactions are.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> let's make it to 44! There is "so much more" to discuss here.


:lol why not, eh?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

#Mark said:


> I do seem to recall the biggest reactions in the past five years belonging to Bryan. That's as impressive as it gets considering how dead the crowds are in this era, especially in comparison to the hottest time period in wrestling history. Anyone intentionally downplaying Bryan's overness is just a bitter mark. Austin, Foley, and DDP, among others, have gone on record describing how amazing Bryan's reactions are.


Yeah I probably agree with that. Consistently the last couple of years it's DB. That night on top of the cage after turning on Wyatt was amazing. And I like the little f'er so I'm not trying to knock him. I'm just saying he isn't even close to what those other two were. 

Although I don't think any pops in the last few years can match what would happen whenever Punk would come out in Chicago. But those were isolated incidents, like the Bryan thing above.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Cm punk is the biggest star since stone cold!
Bryan is the biggest star since Austin!!!
5 years later...
Kenta is the 10th superstar to have the biggest reaction since austin!!!!
Marks


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Batz said:


> 9 pages?
> 
> 
> Good going, guys.


it's incredible, and to think that the booing was so minor and short. you'd think that the fans threw rocks at bryan based on the activity in this thread.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's incredible, and to think that the booing was so minor and short. you'd think that the fans threw rocks at bryan based on the activity in this thread.


10 pages now (I'm guessing like 22 for the regular folks?)

Just nothing else to do on a Tuesday.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

He also got booed 2 weeks after WM. "Now I know how to feel to be John Cena!"

The Rock got booed against RVD.

Austin got booed in Backlash 99

Roman Reigns got booed at RR15

Hulk Hogan got booed in 1992 and in WCW


People get booed. It happens. WHY do we need a topic?

What next? Someone in the crowd wore a shirt that support Cena! Let's make a 59 page thread on it!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Only the YES chant is over, guys. That means it was getting booed, not Bryan.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

TheGmGoken said:


> He also got booed 2 weeks after WM. "Now I know how to feel to be John Cena!"
> 
> The Rock got booed against RVD.
> 
> ...


Oh its not a big deal but I think it's more interesting then some boo's only cause the last 2 weeks have been centered around Reigns negative response at the rumble, both here and on raw/smackdown. So when bryan makes a comment declaring he will beat reigns and there are noticeable groans/boos it makes the whole thing more interesting. I'd prefer face vs face at fastlane. More of a mixed crowd response would be better in my opinion. 

Of course bryan was wildly over last night regardless of that moment but shockingly reigns was too. i dont think many would have guessed last night reactions


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not shocked at all. This isnt like RR14 where Bryan was being buried by authority and anybody could see that Bryan deserved to win. 

Now honestly it's a interesting spot. Both guys are over. If WWE was smart. They would book Reigns and Bryan like they booked Rock and Austin. That would be HUGE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman should beat him with a chair to win.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

#Mark said:


> That wasn't even the time I was referencing. *Brock was much more over than Rock at Summerslam 2002* and that situation is no different than Bryan/Reigns.
> 
> I do seem to recall the biggest reactions in the past five years belonging to Bryan. That's as impressive as it gets considering how dead the crowds are in this era, especially in comparison to the hottest time period in wrestling history. Anyone intentionally downplaying Bryan's overness is just a bitter mark. Austin, Foley, and DDP, among others, have gone on record describing how amazing Bryan's reactions are.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Bryan fans are the biggest cry babies who always have a excuse for there golden boy 

sicken me


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Bryan fans are the biggest cry babies who always have a excuse for there golden boy
> 
> sicken me


Hey, we're just a minority, tell that to the thousands and thousands of Bryan Marks chanting :yes when he won the title, :yes when he entered the Rumble and then booing the 2nd Rumble in row.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> *Bryans pops ARE as big as rocks or austin*, and you did watch the PPV right, did you miss the rock getting booed?


What the hell. Rock and Austin pops during AE were insane.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So Bryan got louder pops than Reigns tonight at Snackdown so OP don't worry.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

nicfanz87 said:


> What the hell. Rock and Austin pops during AE were insane.


80,000+ chanting :yes wasn't insane at all.........


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> 80,000+ chanting :yes wasn't insane at all.........


I'm sure Bryan get crazy pops too but equal to the Rock/Austin in their prime? :what?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

nicfanz87 said:


> I'm sure Bryan get crazy pops too but equal to the Rock/Austin in their prime? :what?


If not equal then his pops come pretty close to touching them.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> If not equal then his pops come pretty close to touching them.


I'll say that Bryan pops are great for a time when crowd is usually dead.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> So Bryan got louder pops than Reigns tonight at Snackdown so OP don't worry.


fpalm

Bryan has been getting louder pops than everyone for the last 2 years, so was it a surprisefpalm

Interesting fact is people booed him on RAW, for a guy who was supposed to be universally hated by WWE audience:reigns

Got it?


PS: And according to SmackDown spoilers Reigns also got huge reactions in his match. So much so for him receiving the same treatment as Batista's :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Boots2Asses said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said Reigns didn't get a pop and it's obvious Bryan has been getting a pop since his Wrestlemania against Sheamus but you made it seem like the fans completely turned on him. Newsflash they didn't the only people cheering Reigns are the women and some little kids so it's about 70% Bryan 30% Reigns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Reigns is almost as over as The Kentucky Wildcats Basketball Team.

He out popped Bryan on Raw and from the looks of it he was the biggest pop on Smackdown tonight. No wonder he was voted by the fans 'super star of the year', the dude is really over.

I along with others on here have been saying Bryan's pops are kinda dying down, if you take out the yes chants you would hear a pin drop. Sooo where does the leave him?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Reigns is awful, making faces, cant talk, so awful it makes me cry.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Aficionado said:


> They are conditioning the viewers to subconsciously root for Reigns. Some people are more susceptible to these tactics. Other's aren't so gullible.
> 
> I completely understand how Reigns would have fans. I'm not trying to deny he has a following. The problem is how artificial it all is. Manipulation at it's finest.


agree with this

the wwe are doing a very good job of getting people on reign's side and it will work on a lot of people but whatever happens come mania and the post-raw that is full of smarks it will be boo central for reigns regardless


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A part of me hopes Bryan turns heel in the near future or atleast adds some edge to his character.. WWE books him in such a cookie cutter way.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Pre injury 100% of the crowd got into to the Yes Chant but since his return its been anywhere from 80-95%, which is still pretty incredible but a decrease all the same. When Roman is in the building women don't care about a 5'10 hipster with fur on his boots. Also that spear to Big Show was awesome.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

RKO 4life said:


> Reigns is almost as over as The Kentucky Wildcats Basketball Team.
> 
> *He out popped Bryan on Raw* and from the looks of it he was the biggest pop on Smackdown tonight. No wonder he was voted by the fans 'super star of the year', the dude is really over.


No he didn't.

And the slammys are chosen by the WWE. Everyone knows this.



RKO 4life said:


> I along with others on here have been saying Bryan's pops are kinda dying down, if you take out the yes chants you would hear a pin drop. Sooo where does the leave him?


If you take out the Yes chant then he'd be getting cheered....Obviously the yes chant is just an alternative way that the fans show their support. Saying you'd hear a pin drop if the yes chant was gone is like saying the same thing about Austin if you were to take away the what chant...


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

Boots2Asses said:


> Did Bryan just got booed in the end, when he mentioned that he was going to beat Roman Reigns? If yes, then once again unpredictability of the wrestling fans leaves us bewildered!


Yes but the smarks will try and reverse it to "they were booing Reigns".

Oh we're up to 26 pages, no doubt they already have been doing that then.


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

Rich00 said:


> The reaction was drowned out by cheers. His reaction was mostly positive.


Actually it wasn't, but you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Moondog Dave said:


> Actually it wasn't, but you keep telling yourself that.


It was though. You Bryan haters are having a field day over nothing.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RebelArch86 said:


> I didn't include taker when I did those. I'm away till the end of next week. If you link me the pops you have in mind I can check them next weekend.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Moondog Dave said:


> Yes but the smarks will try and reverse it to "they were booing Reigns".
> 
> Oh we're up to 26 pages, no doubt they already have been doing that then.



LOL...post #47 , I believe...




birthday_massacre said:


> *they were not booing DB they were booing the name Roman Reigns.*
> 
> Its just like when a face is taking about a heel he says the heels name, the mere mention of that heel name gets boos.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

They weren't booing Bryan ffs.

He said he was going to whoop some major faces ass. Of course said major face has fans. 

If the Rock said he was going to whoop Punks ass he got some boos. The Rock is still the most over wrestler ever other than Hogan and Austin.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

Crowd was pretty lame tbh. They even cheered for Cena earlier in the night.

They probably thought it was rude of Bryan to say he was going to beat Reigns after Reigns just helped him win the match.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

RKO 4life said:


> Reigns is almost as over as The Kentucky Wildcats Basketball Team.
> 
> He out popped Bryan on Raw and from the looks of it he was the biggest pop on Smackdown tonight. No wonder he was voted by the fans 'super star of the year', the dude is really over.
> 
> I along with others on here have been saying Bryan's pops are kinda dying down, *if you take out the yes chants you would hear a pin drop. Sooo where does the leave him?*


I'm not sure that's 100 percent accurate but I think that WWE management feels that way towards Bryan and the Yes! chant.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

MrRKO said:


> Crowd was pretty lame tbh. They even cheered for Cena earlier in the night.
> 
> They probably thought it was rude of Bryan to say he was going to beat Reigns after Reigns just helped him win the match.


Don't wanna go to far off topic but why does cheering for Cena make the crowd lame?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread is still going...How many more mountains can be made out of a little molehill? This many pages on such a de minimis topic. fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> I along with others on here have been saying Bryan's pops are kinda dying down, if you take out the yes chants you would hear a pin drop. Sooo where does the leave him?


yeah because the was absolutely no huge "DANIEL BRYAN" and "THIS IS AWESOME" chants on RAW this week in the main event. 


these comments sometimes fpalm


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The OP had a decent point, but this thread has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

It was relevant as the 1-3 fans are who chant "Goldberg" when Ryback wrestles still.

It's only going to be a big deal to people who want to make it one. i.e. I hate Daniel Bryan so LMAO HE'S GETTING BOOED. He really isn't.

Even if someone drove down the streets on a float and tossed bags of cash into crowds of people like Joker did in Batman, there's going to be at least 1-3 people that are "someone pissed in my beer!" level angry about it.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This thread is still going...How many more mountains can be made out of a little molehill? This many pages on such a de minimis topic. fpalm


Maybe it wasn't such a little molehill afterall?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nicfanz87 said:


> What the hell. Rock and Austin pops during AE were insane.


And DBs pops are not insane? LOL Did you watch last years WM when he won or the raw after WM?
or when he won that steel cage match?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RKO 4life said:


> Reigns is almost as over as The Kentucky Wildcats Basketball Team.
> 
> He out popped Bryan on Raw and from the looks of it he was the biggest pop on Smackdown tonight. No wonder he was voted by the fans 'super star of the year', the dude is really over.
> 
> I along with others on here have been saying Bryan's pops are kinda dying down, if you take out the yes chants you would hear a pin drop. Sooo where does the leave him?


Bryan out popped Reigns on Raw and has been getting the biggest pops around.

The dude is not over at all, he's getting booed day in and day out wherever he goes.

His pops are getting louder and louder, the yes chants define him, if you take out the OOOOOOOOOOOH Reigns does when he cums you would hear a pin drop silence as well, when there's already a pin drop silence.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://youtu.be/XPfwnHUk1Nk 

I've had a listen and there are more people cheering.

The more interesting fact is Reigns was getting better than expected reactions, that's more important

Still though Bryan is still the most over guy in the company


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> Maybe it wasn't such a little molehill afterall?


I think it is, but the whole story shall be told in the ensuing weeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The rock got booed at the PPV because of Reigns.

OMG Rock isn't over right


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Keep reaching, guys.

Won't matter when they're booing Roman's ass out of the building at Fast Lane.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

RD25 said:


> http://youtu.be/XPfwnHUk1Nk
> 
> I've had a listen and there are more people cheering.
> 
> ...


John Cena?


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

After watching it again it does seem like the audience is booing Roman Reigns name mention rather than the thought of DB beating him, cause those boos quickly turned into cheers once Daniel Bryan did his thing to end the show.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Rock got booed when he interacted with Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan got boos when he mentioned Roman Reigns...maybe it's Roman Reigns


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

RD25 said:


> http://youtu.be/XPfwnHUk1Nk
> 
> I've had a listen and there are more people cheering.
> 
> ...


There were no doubt more people cheering Bryan on but the fact that Bryan got booed over the comment especially when Reigns was supposed to be getting booed out the building from here on out according to most on this board is the reason why it was a big deal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> There were no doubt more people cheering Bryan on but the fact that Bryan got booed over the comment especially when Reigns was supposed to be getting booed out the building from here on out according to most on this board is the reason why it was a big deal.


AGAIN Roman Reigns was getting booed because his name was mentioned NOT because they were booing Daniel Bryan.
This happened all the time in the AE when you would have a face and he would mention a heel by name and they were start to boo because the heel was mentioned.

I love how much Reigns fans are grasping at straws on this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just want someone to resolve this conundrum. If Bryan were booed, why did the same crowd start YES-ing seconds later? It seems strange that one would do such a thing seconds later, after vociferously voicing one's displeasure with Bryan. Easiest answer is the number of people booing were far outweighed by Bryan's supporters. Definitely not enough boos to declare a plebiscite for Reigns. Or maybe everyone is schizophrenic. You tell me.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I just want someone to resolve this conundrum. If Bryan were booed, why did the same crowd start YES-ing seconds later? It seems strange that one would do such a thing seconds later, after vociferously voicing one's displeasure with Bryan. Easiest answer is the number of people booing were far outweighed by Bryan's supporters. Definitely not enough boos to declare a plebiscite for Reigns. Or maybe everyone is schizophrenic. You tell me.


Isn't this kinda how it's been lately. On the live Smackdown last week Reigns came out to a pop...got booed some in the ring with Triple H.....got a let's go Roman chant going...then a Roman sucks chant...then more let's go Roman...pops for his Roar and his spear....cut to Vince WWE network commercial...cut back to Roman on the ramp getting cheered by the crowd.

Personally I think it was just a very small portion of the crowd that booed Bryan but again the fact that Bryan did get booed over a comment made negativly towards Reigns who according to this board was supposed to be booed out of every arena on the road to wrestlemania makes this somewhat a shock.

I will add this those of you who think the boos were at Romans names are not gonna suddenly see that Bryan got booed and in that same vein those of us like myself who think that Bryan got booed because he said he would beat Roman are not gonna suddenly see that they booed Roman's name. I've watched that segment time and time again both youtube and on my DVR and I can't see how anyone can think those boos were because Bryan mentioned Roman's name. But, others see it differently. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the fans are smart enough to realize that Daniel Bryan is trying to take the WM 31 spot from Reigns. Like it or not, but Bryan got booed when he said he was going to beat Reigns at Fastlane. You DB fans can spin it any way you want. The amazing thing is that it looks like Reigns will continue to disregard and diss Daniel Bryan. So we don't have to worry about another face pandering to Daniel Bryan. Reigns is better off treating Bryan like shit during the build up than being buddy-buddy with him.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

You Bryan fans are delusional. When a face says he's going to kick the ass of someone, they ALWAYS get cheered. The fans are supposed to cheer because they would love the prospect of someone getting their ass kicked, they don't boo because the face mentions the guy's name.

Guaranteed, if Reigns said he was going to kick Bryan's ass and got booed, the smarks wouldn't be saying that the crowd was booing because he said Bryan's name.

Pathetic double standards by Bryan fans, maybe it's time you stop lying to yourselves and come to terms with reality?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Reign Man said:


> You Bryan fans are delusional. When a face says he's going to kick the ass of someone, they ALWAYS get cheered. The fans are supposed to cheer because they would love the prospect of someone getting their ass kicked, they don't boo because the face mentions the guy's name.
> 
> Guaranteed, if Reigns said he was going to kick Bryan's ass and got booed, the smarks wouldn't be saying that the crowd was booing because he said Bryan's name.
> 
> Pathetic double standards by Bryan fans, maybe it's time you stop lying to yourselves and come to terms with reality?


It was a few boos nothing overwhelming. I do agree there is a double standard but, isn't that kinda to be expected from these people. They complain about Reigns or Cena's superman booking but Bryan beat Triple H, Batista, and Randy Orton in the same night but they don't complain about his might mouse booking.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think the fans are smart enough to realize that Daniel Bryan is trying to take the WM 31 spot from Reigns. Like it or not, but Bryan got booed when he said he was going to beat Reigns at Fastlane. You DB fans can spin it any way you want. The amazing thing is that it looks like Reigns will continue to disregard and diss Daniel Bryan. So we don't have to worry about another face pandering to Daniel Bryan. Reigns is better off treating Bryan like shit during the build up than being buddy-buddy with him.


That's really the way it should be. In Kayfabe terms Bryan is being handed an opportunity to go to Wrestlemania and he didn't earn it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> Isn't this kinda how it's been lately. On the live Smackdown last week Reigns came out to a pop...got booed some in the ring with Triple H.....got a let's go Roman chant going...then a Roman sucks chant...then more let's go Roman...pops for his Roar and his spear....cut to Vince WWE network commercial...cut back to Roman on the ramp getting cheered by the crowd.
> 
> Personally I think it was just a very small portion of the crowd that booed Bryan but again the fact that Bryan did get booed over a comment made negativly towards Reigns who according to this board was supposed to be booed out of every arena on the road to wrestlemania makes this somewhat a shock.
> 
> I will add this those of you who think the boos were at Romans names are not gonna suddenly see that Bryan got booed and in that same vein those of us like myself who think that Bryan got booed because he said he would beat Roman are not gonna suddenly see that they booed Roman's name. I've watched that segment time and time again both youtube and on my DVR and I can't see how anyone can think those boos were because Bryan mentioned Roman's name. But, others see it differently. It is what it is I guess.


It was two seconds, maybe fractionally longer. I am ready to move on to next week. I just fear this is going to eventuate in there being thread and counter thread weekly as we micro-analyze ,trying to divine the intent of the paying crowd. I can easily see an anti Reigns crowd prompting a "the end of Roman's run" thread , then he gets a decent to good reaction and it becomes "Roman Ascendant,Dragon denied". It is going to be highly amusing but also extremely tiresome because the same arguments will be parroted ad nauseam by both sides. Better save my energy because I'm sure i'll be there rolling in the muck too.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It was two seconds, maybe fractionally longer. I am ready to move on to next week. I just fear this is going to eventuate in there being thread and counter thread weekly as we micro-analyze ,trying to divine the intent of the paying crowd. I can easily see an anti Reigns crowd prompting a "the end of Roman's run" thread , then he gets a decent to good reaction and it becomes "Roman Ascendant,Dragon denied". It is going to be highly amusing but also extremely tiresome because the same arguments will be parroted ad nauseam by both sides. Better save my energy because I'm sure i'll be there rolling in the muck too.


I actually agree with you. The Reigns hate on this board is so strong that this will keep happening. If we truly want to be honest you know the two things that sum up what happened at the Rumble and the last two raws and one smackdown.

1.) Roman Reigns got booed heavily by a typical hardcore Philly crowd but it was one city and it probably won't continue. 

2.) WWE booked Reigns less supermanish than usual and booked Bryan as as sneaking his way into a potential mania title shot and it caused Bryan to catch a few boos and Reigns gained a little sympathy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> You Bryan fans are delusional. When a face says he's going to kick the ass of someone, they ALWAYS get cheered. The fans are supposed to cheer because they would love the prospect of someone getting their ass kicked, they don't boo because the face mentions the guy's name.
> 
> Guaranteed, if Reigns said he was going to kick Bryan's ass and got booed, the smarks wouldn't be saying that the crowd was booing because he said Bryan's name.
> 
> Pathetic double standards by Bryan fans, maybe it's time you stop lying to yourselves and come to terms with reality?


Daniel Bryan didnt say he was going to kick Reigns ass. LOL
He mentioned his name then the boos happened. there were no boos before or after that mention.

So tell me were the fans booing the Rock when he came out to held Reigns or were they being Reigns?


Because using you logic at the RR the rock got shitted on big time with all those boos.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan didnt say he was going to kick Reigns ass. LOL
> He mentioned his name then the boos happened. there were no boos before or after that mention.
> 
> So tell me were the fans booing the Rock when he came out to held Reigns or were they being Reigns?
> ...


RR was a one off smark crowd madder than usual because Bryan got eliminated. Nowhere else was Reigns booed like that. There were a few crowds before where there were a miniscule amount of people booing but when Reigns hit his big moves they went crazy and did the whole OOOAAAAAHHH thing alongside Reigns and cheered when he won.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Go back and look at who was booing. I specifically remember an autistic 12 year old with a JUST BRING IT shirt right behind the broadcasters being the most clearly heard one. Is that who should be judging this stuff? It's just like when Cena got high pitched squeaky lets go Cena chants. There's no accounting for the taste of little retarded kids in the midwest. All that matters is what midatlantic grownup fans think.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> RR was a one off smark crowd madder than usual because Bryan got eliminated. Nowhere else was Reigns booed like that. There were a few crowds before where there were a miniscule amount of people booing but when Reigns hit his big moves they went crazy and did the whole OOOAAAAAHHH thing alongside Reigns and cheered when he won.


Reigns was booed at the SD after the RR.
And he got a lot of boos on this past raw.

stop lying to yourself.
You crack me up, you have at least 50% more like 70% of the crowd booing Reigns on this past raw and you act like everyone is cheering and DB gets like 3 secs of booing (which was because he said Reigns name) and you are acting like Bryan got booed out of the building like Reigns did at the RR LOL

Reigns fans are so delusional.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan didnt say he was going to kick Reigns ass. LOL
> He mentioned his name then the boos happened. there were no boos before or after that mention.
> 
> So tell me were the fans booing the Rock when he came out to held Reigns or were they being Reigns?
> ...


He said he would beat Roman Reigns? Then got booed. Also, there were some boos when he said he would go to wrestlemania. Again very small but they were there.

The Rock situation was clear. He got booed when he raised Reigns hand.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns was booed at the SD after the RR.
> And he got a lot of boos on this past raw.
> 
> stop lying to yourself.
> ...


Reigns also got a let's go roman chant on that smackdown and he was cheered at the top of the ramp.

I don't wanna get to much into this war because obviously neither side is ever gonna agree. 

I won't lump all Bryan fans together but on this one you're delusional.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> tbp82 said:
> 
> 
> > There were no doubt more people cheering Bryan on but the fact that Bryan got booed over the comment especially when Reigns was supposed to be getting booed out the building from here on out according to most on this board is the reason why it was a big deal.
> ...


If that's the case why didn't his name get booed when Trips mentioned his name at the start of the show(in fact he got a good pop)?
If a baby face says he's gonna beat somebody shouldn't that get cheers, esp. unanimous cheers in the case of Bryan vs Reigns?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> He said he would beat Roman Reigns? Then got booed. Also, there were some boos when he said he would go to wrestlemania. Again very small but they were there.
> 
> The Rock situation was clear. He got booed when he raised Reigns hand.


The rock was getting booed when he was clearing the ring. So the Rock was getting BOOED.



tbp82 said:


> Reigns also got a let's go roman chant on that smackdown and he was cheered at the top of the ramp.
> 
> I don't wanna get to much into this war because obviously neither side is ever gonna agree.
> 
> I won't lump all Bryan fans together but on this one you're delusional.


Reigns got way more hate on SD than he did cheers. I even admitted 30% of the people cheered for him but it was 70% boos.
not sure how many times I have to say that. 

It also does not matte if the sides agree, its facts and the fact is right now more people are booing Reings than cheering him.

That could swing but he is most likely going to be the Cena 50/50 split where half the people hate him and half love him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> If that's the case why didn't his name get booed when Trips mentioned his name at the start of the show(in fact he got a good pop)?
> If a baby face says he's gonna beat somebody shouldn't that get cheers, esp. unanimous cheers in the case of Bryan vs Reigns?


Reigns go way more boos on Raw than he did cheers.

He got a few female pops for like 3 secs then he went back to boos. I love how fans like you act like a 3 sec cheer then boos is a huge cheer and that a huge pop then a quick boo then more cheers is someone getting booed more LOL

Reigns fans are really grasping at straws here but you are only fooling yourself.

Reigns at the RR got the rock booed and he got people to cheer for Rusev.

That would have been like in the 80s Hogan or someone getting the fans to cheer for Srgt Slaugher or Nikoki Zokov because they hate him so much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the new ratings thread...and that's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The rock was getting booed when he was clearing the ring. So the Rock was getting BOOED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with you here. I think more people are cheering Reigns than booing him. Other than the Rumble where he got blasted. It was at least 50-50 at Smackdown and he was mostly cheered on Raw. Also, got solid reactions at house shows. 

Again it is what it is as confident as you are that you have the facts straight I'm just as confident that I have the facts straight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns go way more boos on Raw than he did cheers.
> 
> He got a few female pops for like 3 secs then he went back to boos. I love how fans like you act like a 3 sec cheer then boos is a huge cheer and that a huge pop then a quick boo then more cheers is someone getting booed more LOL
> 
> ...





tbp82 said:


> I disagree with you here. I think more people are cheering Reigns than booing him. Other than the Rumble where he got blasted. It was at least 50-50 at Smackdown and he was mostly cheered on Raw. Also, got solid reactions at house shows.
> 
> Again it is what it is as confident as you are that you have the facts straight I'm just as confident that I have the facts straight.


If you think more people were cheering Reigns then booing him we are done because you can't even be honest. 

Reigns will get better reactions at house shows because house shows are mostly kids and families and wrestling fans.

Most wrestling fans just go to raw, SD or PPVs.

Even if you want to claim its just 50/50 for Reigns that is pretty bad the next face of the company is already that out of favor of the majority of your fan base.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns go way more boos on Raw than he did cheers.
> 
> He got a few female pops for like 3 secs then he went back to boos. I love how fans like you act like a 3 sec cheer then boos is a huge cheer and that a huge pop then a quick boo then more cheers is someone getting booed more LOL
> 
> ...


I have to disagree because monday night wasn't even a split audience for Reigns. He was cheered through all his segments. If there were boos it was more 10 percent than anything else. it was a good crowd for him all things considered, no one should be denying that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I have to disagree because monday night wasn't even a split audience for Reigns. He was cheered through all his segments. If there were boos it was more 10 percent than anything else. it was a good crowd for him all things considered, no one should be denying that.


LOL Im done because you are obviously hard of hearing. Reigns got more boos than cheers monday night.
I'm done with you.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> There were no doubt more people cheering Bryan on but the fact that Bryan got booed over the comment especially when Reigns was supposed to be getting booed out the building from here on out according to most on this board is the reason why it was a big deal.


That's what I just said? 



Anyway I do think Reigns just isn't ready and winning the title at WM will be like how Orton won it at SS.

He hasn't done enough to show fans he deserves to be the guy who beat the guy who beat the streak.

If anything if he does go to WM, he should lose to Lesnar but give him the toughest fight of his life, in the same way Austin did with Bret - If he wins he will be seen as the next John Cena shoved down our throats and will be resented.

Reigns can work as a baby face but he needs to learn more and WWE needs to give him the 'slow burn', he isn't over enough to be 'the guy' - he's getting mixed reactions at best which isn't a good thing for the next face of the WWE.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

tbp82 said:


> Don't wanna go to far off topic but why does cheering for Cena make the crowd lame?


I feel like this will go very off topic if I go into why I consider people still cheering Cena in 2015 to be lame.

The only reason I brought it up is because those kind of crowds seem to me like the kind of people that will buy into this Reigns push.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL Im done because you are obviously hard of hearing. Reigns got more boos than cheers monday night.
> I'm done with you.


It seems like you are the one hard of hearing. He got cheered by a big half of the crowd. Haters will hear what they want to hear.


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

Daniel Bryan getting booed isn't what bothers me. It's who he got booed against. A shitty performer like Roman Reigns. Something's just not right about that.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol at some people bringing up the Rock when the topic isn't even about him.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

On RAW, Reigns was definitely cheered more than booed. And as per spoilers, he got *huge* +reaction/pop in his SmackDown match. So much so for people thinking he would get da :bigdave treatment:lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparently Reigns is going to treat Bryan like crap. He's not going to pander to him like most faces do. It will be interesting to see how the crowd reacts to this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> It seems like you are the one hard of hearing. He got cheered by a big half of the crowd. Haters will hear what they want to hear.


You may want to get you hearing aid checked. Just love how delusional Reingns fans are. But what ever makes you sleep at night .


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Boots2Asses said:


> On RAW, Reigns was definitely cheered more than booed. And as per spoilers, he got *huge* +reaction/pop in his SmackDown match. So much so for people thinking he would get da :bigdave treatment:lol


Honestly I would wait till the next few Raws to really make that judgement. Getting cheered on Smackdown isn't really a great indicator of anything. Everyone knows Smackdown is practically irrelevant since for the last 5 years it's been nothing but a glorified house show. The people that go to Smackdown tend to be the least smarky fans so it's no surprise if he got cheered.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

177 said:


> Honestly I would wait till the next few Raws to really make that judgement. Getting cheered on Smackdown isn't really a great indicator of anything. Everyone knows Smackdown is practically irrelevant since for the last 5 years it's been nothing but a glorified house show. The people that go to Smackdown tend to be the least smarky fans so it's no surprise if he got cheered.


You have a point that the next few weeks will be telling, but Reigns' seems to be recovering from the Rumble backlash. Everyone thought he would get booed out of every building known to man. A lot of folks were hoping for it. So far, the crowds haven't revolted like Philly did.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> You have a point that the next few weeks will be telling, but Reigns' seems to be recovering from the Rumble backlash. Everyone thought he would get booed out of every building known to man. A lot of folks were hoping for it. So far, the crowds haven't revolted like Philly did.


I'll admit I've been wrong about Roman so far. I expected the avalanche to continue on him. WWE playing the victim card for him was smart because it gives him added sympathy. Good so far for him. Still the jury is still out and I might still have my day.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Olivia Pope said:


> You have a point that the next few weeks will be telling, but Reigns' seems to be recovering from the Rumble backlash. Everyone thought he would get booed out of every building known to man. A lot of folks were hoping for it. So far, the crowds haven't revolted like Philly did.


Funny thing is it took Batista a couple weeks to actually get full on booed. I remember him tweeting during house shows "Thank you WWE THIS is what I returned for!" and it was a reference to a house show. Assuming he said that because he was still getting cheered.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

177 said:


> Funny thing is it took Batista a couple weeks to actually get full on booed. I remember him tweeting during house shows "Thank you WWE THIS is what I returned for!" and it was a reference to a house show. Assuming he said that because he was still getting cheered.


Batista and Roman are the same but different all at once. Reigns' isn't returning from a 4 year absence. Barring injury or quitting, he's here to stay. The WWE has to keep him viable which I think they have in the past two weeks. And once the fans turned on Batista, there was no going back. At least, for now, some of the heat has gone down. That can all change when the WWE hits the next smark city, but I think Roman will find his way out of the woods. The WWE has the option of turning him heel if the boo's return with a vengeance. 

I do love that the WWE is confronting the issue head on between Bryan/Reigns. I thought they would no sell it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'll admit I've been wrong about Roman so far. I expected the avalanche to continue on him. WWE playing the victim card for him was smart because it gives him added sympathy. Good so far for him. Still the jury is still out and I might still have my day.


*Reigns is the strongest "victim" of all time. Believe That :reigns2


No, but seriously, here's proof that you can book someone in the sympathetic role without them getting their ass kicked for 10 minutes.*


----------



## ☀TheSoleStar☀ (Feb 5, 2015)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Reigns is the strongest "victim" of all time. Believe That :reigns2
> 
> 
> No, but seriously, here's proof that you can book someone in the sympathetic role without them getting their ass kicked for 10 minutes.*


*Exactly at times WWE are damn good at damage control,hopefully they book Reigns for who he is and not for who they want him to be.He'll get there eventually.:smile2:*


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

177 said:


> Funny thing is it took Batista a couple weeks to actually get full on booed. I remember him tweeting during house shows "Thank you WWE THIS is what I returned for!" and it was a reference to a house show. Assuming he said that because he was still getting cheered.


The thing with Batista was they turned him heel quickly. The deal with it line came the night after the rumble I think. Also, Batista was getting booed before the rumble as well.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Boots2Asses said:


> On RAW, Reigns was definitely cheered more than booed. And as per spoilers, he got *huge* +reaction/pop in his SmackDown match. So much so for people thinking he would get da :bigdave treatment:lol


Smackdown? Where they add in cheers? Ya, I don't think going by Smackdown is any indication of how over someone they don't even have Mizdow cheers on Smackdown


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

No it's the people who were there who said reigns got huge pops on Smackdown. Unless the whe crowd are plants ffs.
So far i understand that house shows, ratings, smackdown, non smark cities doesn't matter. 
Pretty soon it'll be ' he only got cheered at Wrestlemania'


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly the crowd was pretty shit.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

There were definitely some boos, and I was honestly surprised. That's how it is with babyface versus babyface feuds though.



Stinger Fan said:


> Smackdown? Where they add in cheers? Ya, I don't think going by Smackdown is any indication of how over someone they don't even have Mizdow cheers on Smackdown


And what do the added in fake pops on TV have to do with the fact that he was still legit cheered by the fans in attendance, which is the point of discussion here?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This thread is still going?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Empress said:


> You have a point that the next few weeks will be telling, but Reigns' seems to be recovering from the Rumble backlash. *Everyone *thought he would get booed out of every building known to man. A lot of folks were hoping for it. So far, the crowds haven't revolted like Philly did.


Incorrect, about 50% of the board thought that.

Hate the mentality that everyone is on the Reigns hate train, hell I'd say Bryan has as much hate right now as Reigns. Most of us call it as it is tbh. You probably just notice the prevalent Reigns haters more than those trying to have a logical discussion. And I can't really blame you for that.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Incorrect, about 50% of the board thought that.
> 
> Hate the mentality that everyone is on the Reigns hate train, hell I'd say Bryan has as much hate right now as Reigns.


To be fair, virtually everyone after the Royal Rumble was saying the main event was going to be shit on and Reigns would be booed out of the building everywhere he went.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> To be fair, virtually everyone after the Royal Rumble was saying the main event was going to be shit on and Reigns would be booed out of the building everywhere he went.


NO, Only the MAJOR Reigns haters said that, which honestly, isn't as many people as you think there are, they just post hate constantly that it drowns out those trying to have a discussion. A lot of people like myself were saying it's a wait and see kind of thing, and that he'll be cheered in most arenas because unlike Batista, Reigns is actually over. I did say the main event would be shit, but that's mainly because Reigns can't work that well unless he has a guy to guide him like Orton, and Lesnar definitely isn't that kind of guy. And even Steve Austin echoed those thoughts.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Incorrect, about 50% of the board thought that.
> 
> Hate the mentality that everyone is on the Reigns hate train, hell I'd say Bryan has as much hate right now as Reigns. Most of us call it as it is tbh. You probably just notice the prevalent Reigns haters more than those trying to have a logical discussion. And I can't really blame you for that.


I stand corrected. I should've posted that the majority felt that he would booed out of every arena and the vocal ones kept going into various threads hoping he would be.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> NO, Only the MAJOR Reigns haters said that, which honestly, isn't as many people as you think there are, they just post hate constantly that it drowns out those trying to have a discussion. A lot of people like myself were saying it's a wait and see kind of thing, and that he'll be cheered in most arenas because unlike Batista, Reigns is actually over. I did say the main event would be shit, but that's mainly because Reigns can't work that well unless he has a guy to guide him like Orton, and Lesnar definitely isn't that kind of guy. And even Steve Austin echoed those thoughts.


I think it's too soon to say Reigns and Lesnar are going to have a shitty match.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> There were definitely some boos, and I was honestly surprised. That's how it is with babyface versus babyface feuds though.
> 
> 
> 
> And what do the added in fake pops on TV have to do with the fact that he was still legit cheered by the fans in attendance, which is the point of discussion here?


The fact that they mask how the audience feels. There's nothing valid about Smackdown pops


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> NO, Only the MAJOR Reigns haters said that, which honestly, isn't as many people as you think there are, they just post hate constantly that it drowns out those trying to have a discussion. A lot of people like myself were saying it's a wait and see kind of thing, and that he'll be cheered in most arenas because unlike Batista, Reigns is actually over. I did say the main event would be shit, but that's mainly because Reigns can't work that well unless he has a guy to guide him like Orton, and Lesnar definitely isn't that kind of guy. And even Steve Austin echoed those thoughts.


Inbred Goatman, there are plenty of Major Reign haters on here not just a few.

He will always have his detractors and will be booed at WM, I have no doubt in my mind everyone will be cheering for Lesner. He will of course be cheered in Texas or Denver or non wrestling towns cause its the same with Cena. Once he gets into more "Smarky" towns as the Reign fans like to say his ass is getting booed. I dislike not the guy but the WWE of pushing guys not deserving or having earned that spot. I won't deny he hasn't any fans but that won't take away the fact the guy can't work and come WM 31 that main event will be shit on.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> The fact that they mask how the audience feels. There's nothing valid about Smackdown pops


But does that change the fact that he was still cheered by the fans live in attendance that night though?


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

It was just some smarks supporting Reigns ironically.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

RD25 said:


> That's what I just said?
> 
> If anything if he does go to WM, he should lose to Lesnar but give him the toughest fight of his life, in the same way Austin did with Bret - If he wins he will be seen as the next John Cena shoved down our throats and will be resented.


This above everything else illustrates the problem. When Austin put up that great fight but lost, we all cheered for Austin because we weren't analyzing buy rates, merch sales, who was cheering vs. booing, who Vince liked, who HHH liked, who was buried by who. We suspended reality enough to cheer for his character because his character did something special.

Fast forward to today, no one roots for characters. They root for the real person. If Reigns put up a similar fight with Lesnar and lost, you guys wouldn't cheer Reigns the character for the effort, you would just say, "Phew, glad that no-talent hack didn't win." 

Put down the internet, stop over-analyzing everything and watch the show.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

So non smark towns are non wrestling towns now?
This gets better


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> But does that change the fact that he was still cheered by the fans live in attendance that night though?


The fact that it gets covered up , means we will never really know what the crowd sounds like. You can be in the crowd , in a section that makes the crowd sound loud and when you watch it on TV, it doesn't sound nearly as loud as you thought. Seen that around here plenty of times.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

fpalm SmackDown pop for Reigns was reported by people who were in attendance that night to give us the details beforehand. But yes still they must be piped in :lol


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

The irony in this whole situation is that giving Bryan the opportunity to take Reigns' title shot from him is a heel move.

I know the fans love Bryan and seem to be on Reigns' case lately, but the fact is that Bryan was legally eliminated from the Rumble, and Reigns legally won it.

Forcing Reigns to put his title shot on the line against a heel like Rollins or Big Show would be acceptable, but having the babyface Bryan be the obstacle to overcome seems very surreal.

This is very similar to when they had Orton beat Christian for the World Heavyweight Championship on Smackdown in 2011. The IWC was in a rage over that booking decision, yet they would be perfectly fine with Bryan and Reigns receiving the exact same booking.

I honestly think this sets a very dangerous precedent if they have Bryan win at Fast Lane. It renders this year's Rumble as worthless, it makes all future Rumbles seem less important, it exposes Vince and the creative team as second-guessing their own decisions, and it potentially stalls Reigns' career for at least a year or two.

With that said, I felt it was the wrong decision to give Reigns the WrestleMania push in the first place. The crowd clearly wanted Bryan to win, a Bryan vs Lesnar matchup results in the ultimate "David vs Goliath" battle in WWE history, Reigns is still probably a year away from being ready, and the match quality of having Bryan be the challenger would far surpass that of Reigns.

Basically, Vince screwed himself when he decided to bury Bryan and force Reigns down our throats, and now he is backed into a corner. Perhaps it is for the best if they keep pushing Reigns and have him fall flat on his face. At least Vince will learn the hard way, since he clearly learned nothing by rebooting the WrestleMania XXX main event when backed into a similar corner.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> This is very similar to when they had Orton beat Christian for the World Heavyweight Championship on Smackdown in 2011. The IWC was in a rage over that booking decision


"Rage" is a loose term they were threatening Randy over Twitter and wanted his wife and kid to die in a fire.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Even people that love D-Bry and hate Reigns will find the possibility of Reigns having his win taken away from him as being pretty sh*tty (even though it won't happen) as at the end of the day WWE decided to give him the win so he deserves to fight for the belt whether it's one on one or another triple threat match like last year.

If Bryan had won the RR properly then people would have no issues at all.

Having said all of that though there wasn't that many boo's and i assumed (wrongly or rightly) that people were boo'ing because we know fine well Reigns will still win in the end.


----------

